# Lizards > General Geckos >  since we are playing games today...

## mlededee

guess what kind of gecko i just got yesterday???   :Very Happy:   :Clap:   :Sunny:

----------


## Freakie_frog

MMMM a Crestie that sing show tunes...  :Very Happy:

----------


## JimiSnakes

A leopard!? ummm...now I know how you feel, but at least I gave pics!

----------


## mlededee

> MMMM a Crestie that sing show tunes...


noooo--i'll take a singing geckos, but not one that sings show tunes!  :Razz:

----------


## mlededee

> A leopard!? ummm...now I know how you feel, but at least I gave pics!


he heee. i don't have pics yet! no, not a leopard. think...less common. (i'll give hints in lieu of photos  :Wink:  .)

----------


## JimiSnakes

a green house gecko? haha

----------


## jknudson

Nephrurus amyae?  Ohhhh....lucky. :Very Happy:

----------


## mlededee

> Nephrurus amyae?  Ohhhh....lucky.


no, but you are definitely headed in the right direction!

----------


## jknudson

> no, but you are definitely headed in the right direction!


Well then I'm thinking either Neprurus levis (either levis, occidentalis, or pilbarensis. LOL)

or.... Underwoodisaurus milli....or something from the genus diplodactylus....

Are pictures coming soon?! LOL

----------


## Rapture

Giant gecko?

----------


## mlededee

> Well then I'm thinking either Neprurus levis (either levis, occidentalis, or pilbarensis. LOL)
> 
> or.... Underwoodisaurus milli....or something from the genus diplodactylus....
> 
> Are pictures coming soon?! LOL


not nephrurus, but YES, diplodactylus. and while we are at it, i actually got more than one gecko, so you have to guess what TWO new geckos i got...  :Very Happy:

----------


## mlededee

> Giant gecko?


already have a pair of those! this is something i didn't have before.

----------


## mlededee

and yes, pictures soon--maybe this weekend.  :Smile:

----------


## jknudson

Diplodactylus damaeus.... and galeatus??? :Very Happy:    Those are my two favorite diplos.

----------


## mlededee

i WISH it was a galeatus--that's my absolute favorite. damaeus is VERY close!

----------


## jknudson

> i WISH it was a galeatus--that's my absolute favorite. damaeus is VERY close!


I'll let others play now...I have a pretty good idea. :Razz:    Can't wait to see the pictures!

----------


## mlededee

yeah, i bet you know. you can start working on the second one now if you want...  :Very Happy:

----------


## cueball

1.1 Geico Geckos??  :Embarassed:

----------


## Laooda

Did you Satanic Eye???  :eek:   I Absolutely love those... 
Cat Gecko???   :Confused:    I WANT PIX!!!!    :Razz:

----------


## AzureN1ght

> noooo--i'll take a singing geckos, but not one that sings show tunes!


"Hello my baby, hello my honey...hello my ragtime gal!"

----------


## cueball

> "Hello my baby, hello my honey...hello my ragtime gal!"

----------


## mlededee

> 1.1 Geico Geckos??


no although i had a very similar day gecko at one time.  :Smile: 




> Did you Satanic Eye???  :eek:   I Absolutely love those... 
> Cat Gecko???     I WANT PIX!!!!


nope! you'll get yer pics woman--they're settling in!  :Razz: 




> "Hello my baby, hello my honey...hello my ragtime gal!"


now i can see my leo performing that, but he's a goof.   :Very Happy:

----------


## cueball

ok ok


Is it the ultra rare cuegecko rangi???

----------


## daniel1983

Tokay? 

or

Rabid Monkey Squirrel Gecko?

----------


## mlededee

> ok ok
> 
> 
> Is it the ultra rare cuegecko rangi???


ha no but i would like to know where i can get one of those? i've never seen a gecko in a suit in person before...

----------


## mlededee

> Tokay? 
> 
> or
> 
> Rabid Monkey Squirrel Gecko?


not a tokay. i do however, have a rabid monkey squirrel cat (not gecko though  :Sad:  ) :

----------


## cueball

> but i would like to know where i can get one of those? i've never seen a gecko in a suit in person before...


ULTRA RARE  :Whisper:

----------


## daniel1983

> not a tokay. i do however, have a rabid monkey squirrel cat (not gecko though  ) :


Cats w/ catnip are freakin' awesome arn't they? Mine gets all 'hippy-ish' when she gets her nip  :Wink: 

Velvet gecko?

----------


## mlededee

she was mostly just wired/mad as hell because of the t-shirt.  :Razz:    she does get psycho when i pull out the nip dish though! 

not a velvet gecko but you're moving in the right direction.  :Smile:

----------


## jknudson

Paroedura picta?  Cause that would be sweet too! :Very Happy:

----------


## mlededee

no but those are neat! the second gecko (actually a pair of geckos) is from the same area of the world that the first is...

----------


## rabernet

Would it be cheating if I said? I remember the common name, but not the latin name!  :Razz:

----------


## mlededee

you can say, because i think what you think it the common name is just referencing the family of geckos in general...  :Razz:   jballpython knows the latin name!  :Very Happy:

----------


## rabernet

I hope I don't flubb this (our IM is at work! LOL)- Australian Gecko, right?

----------


## mlededee

yes. it is one of the australian geckos.  :Smile:

----------


## N4S

Just post the pics.   :Mad:

----------


## qiksilver

stenodactylus?  theyre aussie right?

----------


## mlededee

YESSS! and it is TINY...like TEENY WEENIE TINY. the hides i had set up for it were totally ridiculous once i saw how little it is--i'm going to have to turn some pill bottle caps into hides or something if i want to give the little guy something more secure! pics soon i promise!  :Very Happy:

----------


## JimiSnakes

Yeah...

*chants*

WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS! WE WANT PICS!

----------


## mlededee

now you have to guess what the pair is that i got at the same time... also aussie geckos.  :Very Happy:  aren't guessing games fun?!  :Razz:

----------


## qiksilver

i got it right i want pics! but i need to go back and read clues about the other ones now

is the pair diplodactylinae also?  and are you gonna give us arboreal vs terrestrial?

----------


## mlededee

i don't think i gave any other clues about the others besides that they are also aussies. this pair is arboreal.  :Smile:

----------


## jknudson

> i don't think i gave any other clues about the others besides that they are also aussies. this pair is arboreal.


Sweet. :Wink:   You chose some awesome geckos.

----------


## mlededee

> is the pair diplodactylinae also? and are you gonna give us arboreal vs terrestrial?


no. arboreal.  :Very Happy: 





> Sweet. You chose some awesome geckos.


thanks!

----------


## qiksilver

how rare?  I'm sure they're interesting...
not oedura you said
reptiles did an article a while back on i think it was phyllurus, one of the harder to find ones, is it that?
or how bout a fan fingered?

----------


## mlededee

nope, none of those. they aren't really that rare i don't think... i mean, you don't really see them advertised but you can get ahold of them if you know people that breed them.

----------


## mlededee

okay people, i got your pics, so get to guessing what the pair is so i can post them!  :Very Happy:

----------


## JimiSnakes

I, for one, think you should just post them  :Smile:

----------


## qiksilver

mourning geckos?  but then you wouldn't need a pair... hmmm now i have to go searching for aussie geckos that are arboreal...

----------


## mlededee

here's the gecko that's already been guessed, the tiny, 2 month old diplodactylus stenodactylus:



and for size reference:


i picked the tiniest mealworms out of my worm colony today (i need a magnifying glass to find small enough ones!) to feed it along with some tiny roach babies (i'm starting up a blatta lateralis colony). when it grabbed a worm it would flip all over, back and forth, upside down and all over shaking the worm like crazy! i've got to get some video of it--it is SO cute and hilarious!   :Very Happy:   :Razz:   :Sunny:

----------


## nebby3103

That's 2 months!! Are they visible to the naked eye at birth? And what in the world do you feed them, gnats?

BTW, awesome gecko!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mlededee

ha yeah, i was really surprised when i got it--i was like, um aaagh! SO LITTLE! i think their eggs are about the size of a tic tac, so you can just imagine!

i feed it tiny mealies, baby blatta lateralis roaches and am ordering some pinhead crickets when i make my normal cricket order next week. i think i might try some small phoenix worms too.

----------


## Gooseman

> okay people, i got your pics, so get to guessing what the pair is so i can post them!


emily, howabout some cuestyle pics? won't help me one little bit, but would make it alot more interesting! :Very Happy:

----------


## mlededee

hmm, we may be able to work something out there...

----------


## Gooseman

> hmm, we may be able to work something out there...


Sweetness!  :Dancing Carrot:  I'm lookin forward to 'em.

----------


## mlededee

here ya go--this wasn't taken to be a closeup/macro shot so it's not the best, but it's what i have right now.  :Smile:

----------


## Gooseman

> here ya go--this wasn't taken to be a closeup/macro shot so it's not the best, but it's what i have right now.


You hybridized a dalmation and a gecko? Congratulations, I'll take 2! lol.

Gecko people, y'all better figure this out fast, I'm now itchin for a full body shot! lol.

----------


## mlededee

hopefully i'll have two eggs in the incubator soon! i caught them copulating the day after they arrived!  :Very Happy:

----------

